# My girl has white toe nails ??? Anyone know why??



## ATHENASMOMMY (Nov 14, 2011)

MY GIRLY HAS WHITE TOE NAILS AND I NOR MY VET HAVE ANY CLUE ON WHY ???? ANY IDEAS? :reindeer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

my pups are white too. I don't think its has to do with hair color,I have no clue why some are white and some are black and some are clear either lol must be genetics somehow. I am glad they are white and not black though cause I can see his bed and know how far to clip down...


----------



## ATHENASMOMMY (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't mind it but i just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong i've had alot of dogs and never white nails lol but it is very nice when it comes to clipping of her nails my males are black and such a pain..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ATHENASMOMMY said:


> I don't mind it but i just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong i've had alot of dogs and never white nails lol but it is very nice when it comes to clipping of her nails my males are black and such a pain..


agreed  lol

Oh and whats up with your vet, I can't believe he had never seen them before, that's weird, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If your vet doesn't know toenails come in white I would report them immediately.


----------



## ATHENASMOMMY (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah i found it werid myself lol..she just said she thought i had painted them =/ lol but reguardless athena is doing amazing shes right at 20lbs now and she is getting her hernia removed this week so i'm kinda nervious


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Roxy has a mix of white and black nails. They match up to her brindle/white toes. On the white toes the nails are white and she has black nails on the brindle ones.


----------



## ATHENASMOMMY (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad it isnt has uncommon has i thought it was =]


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have dogs with White Toenails, Reddish/Brown Toenails, and Black and White Toenails. It's normal. Are you sure your Vet has a License to practice veterinary medicine? LOL


----------



## ATHENASMOMMY (Nov 14, 2011)

as far as i know yes.. we have been going to her for along time.. she does a amazing job and works with us we do live in a smaller town tho lol so she might just not have ever seen it like my girl has it her nails are white but look like there growing out to be clear its crazy looking


----------

